# Mass Suicide.



## Garuf (13 Aug 2008)

Okay, So last night I went out leaving my tank ticking over as usual when I got home earlier I find all of my lampeye killifish had jumped onto the carpet and where lovely and crispy. I've checked all of my stats and everything is normal, I haven't changed anything and no other fish are effected. 
The only thing I can think is that since the Bull or Male fish died all the remaining fish, all of which are female they have followed suit.
Has anyone heard of this happening before or is this just a sad anomaly?


----------



## Steve Smith (13 Aug 2008)

I have heard that lampeyes are notorious jumpers but I don't know any real reason.  Sorry to hear they all decided to jump


----------



## Themuleous (14 Aug 2008)

Did you use any aerosoles in the room or in a room next door?  I had a loads of fish commit suicide until I realised it was my deodorant that was getting into the water from using it in the same room.  Those kind of things are hugely toxic to aquatic life and the fish are just trying to escape the toxin.

Sam


----------



## planter (14 Aug 2008)

Ive had fish jump out. I thought it might be something to do with the Co2 too high and lack of oxygen?


----------



## durtydurty (14 Aug 2008)

My plec of all things jumped out the other day and got a bit crispy but was still alive so I put him back in and all seemed well but he ended up dying a few days later.

Also had shrimp do it, put it down to low 02 and high c02.


----------



## Luketendo (14 Aug 2008)

Perhaps a level went high and low really quickly.


----------



## sanj (14 Aug 2008)

> where lovely and crispy



and crunchy and tasty?


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Aug 2008)

Most likely CO2, since I upped my CO2 a little with the introduction of extra lighting I have noticed my Amano shrimp now tend to stay on the taller plants near the surface!
I do have a air pump running for a few hours during the night


----------



## Garuf (14 Aug 2008)

I don't think it was co2, my brother had been spraying his car and left his overalls on the floor by the tank. I'm thinking the fumes have gassed them or he's put his fingers in with cellulose on his hands again.


----------



## beeky (19 Aug 2008)

Killifish are notorious jumpers. It only needs one to have a panic attack and then it spooks all of them. I lost a female Aphyosemion australe that jumped out of a 1cm square hole next to my filter intake. If there's a gap, they'll find it.


----------



## -Nick- (24 Aug 2008)

There could of been a moth or somthing in the room and they was gagging for a bite.


----------

